# Bee Hives



## CWS (Apr 12, 2020)

This is what I have been doing the last couple months when I get some shop time. Getting ready to expand my apiary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

I see you have a lot of different sizes and shapes, any reason for that? Do small hives like small boxes? Very nice work BTW...


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2020)

Where is @rocky1 when we need him? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

Yea. Someone needs to get in touch with @rocky1 and get him back on here!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea. Someone needs to get in touch with @rocky1 and get him back on here!!!!


@Tony can you check on him? Sure do miss him on here

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking good! How'd yours fair the winter?


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @Tony can you check on him? Sure do miss him on here



As a matter of fact I heard from him yesterday. He's doing okay, just very busy with work. Lost his help, got more help, lost it again. He will get back here at some point I'm sure when he catches up I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 13, 2020)

Tony said:


> As a matter of fact I heard from him yesterday. He's doing okay, just very busy with work. Lost his help, got more help, lost it again. He will get back here at some point I'm sure when he catches up I'm sure.



If he is getting older like the rest of us, catching up is a never ending chore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 13, 2020)

Tony said:


> As a matter of fact I heard from him yesterday. He's doing okay, just very busy with work. Lost his help, got more help, lost it again. He will get back here at some point I'm sure when he catches up I'm sure.


Thanks for the update, Tony. I miss him..... I suppose I'll have to pay him a visit in the next year or two if he doesn't get back on here. That oughta scare him enough to hurry up and get back onto here. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2020)

Man, I miss my girls, watching them go in and out of the hive and guessing what flowers they visited by looking at the color of the pollen loads.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

